# Psychology: a biblical perspective



## one-three (Apr 18, 2005)

My wife and I are trying to come to a biblical understanding of the field of psychology. A little background - then a plea for insight and direction.

A member of my wife's extended family, I'll call her Ruth, has some sort of multiple-personality disorder. Can't recall its name. She was evidently abused as a child, emotionally by her parents, and physically and sexually by her older brother. She is now in her mid-40s, the mother of 3 grown boys ranging in age from 17 to 25. Two of her sons have had very serious medical issues as young children - one had Andine's Curse and survived, and her oldest was born 2 1/2 months pre-mature. Consequently, she was the focus of a lot of media attention. Many family members suspected that she might have been afflicted with the Munchausen by Proxy syndrom. She seemed to thrive on the media attention. When she would describe one of the boys' conditions, she seemed almost to be bragging about all of the media fuss. 

Now that the boys are grown, I suspect that she longs for the attention, and has connived this multiple-personality condition to ensure that she gets it. 

Her pastor has councelled her that she needs to stop trying to "fake it": so she left the church. All of the PsychoTherapists she has seen locally have come to the same or similar conclusions. (It seems that these episodes of 'other personalities comming out' only occur when she is in the company of those who are in her camp - never happens when anyone who thinks as I do is present . . .) 

Her husband located a facility in Dallas that "treated" her for several months in residency last year at HUGE $$. This facility has referred her to a practitioner here locally in the Washington, DC metro area. who would continue her therapy. A meeting has been set-up with this therapist and the family members that resice in Ruth's vicinity, and are in closest contact with her.

As you have probably noted, I am see this as a sham, however, my wife is unsure where she should come down. 

I don't have much faith or confidence in the so-called science of psychology and I would like to better understand the church's (biblical) position regarding it. At the meeting that my wife is scheduled to attend, she is going to be 'taught' by this therapist what she (my wife) can do to best help and support Ruth. Before going in, she would like to have a better perspective on this condition, specifically, and psychology, in general, from the church's point of view. Can anyone help us understand this and point us toward online resources that might help illuminate us?

Thanks,

One-three

[Edited on 4-18-2005 by one-three]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2005)

Whoo, boy!  coming right up!

To start with, I am in the ANTI-Psychology camp. I believe in Sin and turning to the Scriptures to combat it. I can understand psychology in trying to understand the typical mancentered reactions to things around us. I am 100% against any form of psychotherapy as well as psychotropic drugs and hypnotherapy. 

To start with (in you particular case) it sounds as though your relative is a fraud. If she was for real then I would suggest that she is 1)not a Christian and 2) that she is possessed as that is truely where I stand on MPD.

To move on to your wife going to see a psychologist to see "how she can help"...it's more likely that they will encourage your wife to aid and abed your relative...especially since that is the kind of attention this relative desires. Pity for attention is better than no special attention at all to this kind of person.

ANYWAY: on to your question:

http://www.calvaryag.org/bstudy/counsel/misc/psychology_vs_the_bible.htm

http://www.bereanbookshelf.com/Featured%20Book%20-%20Why%20Christians%20CAN'T%20Trust%20Psychology.htm

http://logosresourcepages.org/OurTimes/psych.html

These are just a few

I also reccomend the Prophets of Psychoheresy series...showing how psychoheresy has entered the church through some of the most well intended means (aka James Dobson, etc)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2005)

I think secular humanist psychobabble is just plain _crazy_. 

Jay Adams though is worth reading on this subject.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 18, 2005)

One-Three,

First of all, welocme to the board! You need to update your sig. You can go to the signiture requirements by clicking below.

I would suggest that you talk to your Pastor about this situation. Personally I have not seen any real pronouncement regarding psychology from any particular denomination. 

I am sure I am in a minority on this board regarding psychology, and am a bit biased especially since my mother is a psychologist. There are good and bad psychologist just as there are good and bad preachers, so you can take that for what its worth.


----------



## one-three (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dear LadyFlint,*

Thanks for your comments - I believe we think alike. I will scour the links you provided. Thanks.

*{Dear Andrew,* 

And what a surprise to find you here, amigo. Hope all is well with y'all. And I agree with you as well. Thanks for the suggestion to go back to Jay Adams. 

Gail raised this issue(s) with Steve, but feels that he blew her off, that is, he simply ignored her; so I am looking elsewhere for help with it. It seems that my initial hunches are at least in sync with some here. It is my contention that Psychology, as a profession, thrives largely because it offers sinners alternatives to confession and repentance. As with nearly every sector in our post-modern humanist society, it offers solace by shifting the blame elsewhere, so that we can continue to march in a blameless environment. I know full well that I am going to be considered 'unenlightened' by my entire family of in-laws. (The woman in question is the wife of my wife's brother.) But I shall continue to pray for her, undaunted.

I have changed my signature - hopefully it will be found in compliance . . . Unfortunately, I haven't taken the time to figure out how one might preview one's signature without posting a message. . . 

Cheers!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by one-three_
> *{Dear Andrew,*
> 
> And what a surprise to find you here, amigo. Hope all is well with y'all. And I agree with you as well. Thanks for the suggestion to go back to Jay Adams.



Bob, What a pleasant surprise! Welcome to the Puritan Board! 

I would encourage you to try again with respect to talking to Steve. It's worth a try, I think. 

Meanwhile, I hope all is well with you and yours. God bless, brother!


----------

